# مطلوب مهندسين فلزات ومناجم للعمل كمعيدين



## هانى شرف الدين (29 أكتوبر 2009)

هيئة المواد النووية بمصر تطلب 

مهندسين مناجم وفلزات للعمل كمعيدين لديها 

الشروط

الحصول على درجة جيد جدا على الاقل 
السن لا يزيد عن 25 سنة



الاوراق المطلوبة 

شهادة التخرج
شهادة بالتقديرات للخمس سنوات
فيش جنائى 
صورة الرقم القومى 
شهادة الجيش


التقديم بمقر الهيئة بالقطامية طريق المعادى القاهرة الجديدة 
اخر ميعاد للتقديم يوم الخميس 5\11\2--9​


----------

